
Magenta Studio (Beta): Music Generation Using Tensorflow - ArtWomb
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/studio
======
mistermann
Probably not terribly related, but I wonder if it might someday be possible to
hook up an EEG to your brain while supervised (user preferences feedback)
machine learning plays through a variety of music and records your brain
activity, and from that discover music or simple obscure rhythmic sounds that
happen to be particularly pleasing in various ways to an individual.

[https://www.derivative.ca/events/2016/ThoughtForms/](https://www.derivative.ca/events/2016/ThoughtForms/)

What do the thoughtforms represent? The abstract shapes on the screen change
and respond to your thoughts to detect calm, attention, excitement, anxiety
and focus.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroencephalography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroencephalography)

~~~
hour_glass
I think a lot of people are interested in exactly this. Alternatively, I'd be
interested in simply training on heart rate or even a person physically
pressing a button when they're enjoying the music.

------
milesward
So sweeeeet

